# Printing from the Kindle Fire?



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Is anyone aware of an app that will let you print from the Fire to a WiFi connected printer?


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I got PrinterShare Mobile Print as a free app from Amazon about a month ago. It's very expensive to buy otherwise.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0055S348W/ref=mas_ya?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance

It worked great on my Android phone, but I don't know if it works with the Fire or not. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

enodice said:


> I got PrinterShare Mobile Print as a free app from Amazon about a month ago. It's very expensive to buy otherwise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0055S348W/ref=mas_ya?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance
> 
> It worked great on my Android phone, but I don't know if it works with the Fire or not. I haven't tried it yet.


I saw that, but I would like to know if it works before buying it ... AND it won't download onto the Kindle.

Edited to add ... checked the link you supplied and it shows that it is NOT compatible with my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

markel said:


> Is anyone aware of an app that will let you print from the Fire to a WiFi connected printer?





enodice said:


> I got PrinterShare Mobile Print as a free app from Amazon about a month ago. It's very expensive to buy otherwise.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0055S348W/ref=mas_ya?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance
> 
> It worked great on my Android phone, but I don't know if it works with the Fire or not. I haven't tried it yet.


I got it when it was free some time ago. If you follow the link (oh, I see you did) it shows which of your devices it will work on. Sadly, Fire is not included.  I'm hoping for an update to it at some point. Works great on my Xoom.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

PrinterShare is probably the most popular of the printing apps. It is not free (other than when it was the free app of the day), and can print to local wifi printers, or you can load an app  onto your computer and print over the internet. PrinterShare works mostly with Google Apps, so that might be why they have it not listed as compatible with the Fire. It does have other features, being able to print from other apps by using the Share menu option.

Another app is Cloud Print. This is an app that works with Google Cloud Print. You have to have Chrome browser loaded onto a computer, and the Cloud Print plugin installed. Once that is done, you can print through your Google Account, including printing Google Docs. It will also show up in the Share menu.

I have an Epson wifi printer. There is also an app called Epson iPrint. It really doesn't do a good job of printing documents, but it does a great job of printing photos. I use it on my SGS phone for printing out images I've taken. I think there is a similar app for HP printers. It could be useful for printing images people send you.


----------

